# Lost SBT in Southampton area



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

A friends just posted this on fb so wanted to share 
DogLost - Lost: Brindle Terrier Staffordshire Bull Female In South East (SO16)

Many thanks. Can't post info as in car on phone xx


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm in the SO16 area of Southampton, actually I am around the corner from Maybush! Hopefully she won't go far and I'll definately keep an eye out for her.


----------

